
Tips for programming outside - bjourne
Because it is summer. How do you do it? I&#x27;ve tried laptops with both matte and glossy screens and the reflections makes it impossible to read anything from them. Even when I&#x27;m sitting in the shade.
======
dabber
Maybe add "Ask HN" to the title?

Anyway, I use a light background in my text editor on bright sunny days. I
haven't found one I'm in love with yet but it certainly makes things more
legible.

~~~
bjourne
Oh, I forgot that. And now it's to late.

